# Need a GE deadfront



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Is that 2 pole 20 on the left, listed for that panel? It looks like an ITE.

Is the bottom left one tripped?

What happened to the original cover?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Aren't you an electrician? Change it. Get rid of that GE junk.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, easy swap out. And not to expensive either.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Aren't you an electrician? Change it. Get rid of that GE junk.


GE JUNK!!! 

Developers here love using products consumers can identify with...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> GE JUNK!!!
> 
> Developers here love using products consumers can identify with...


Maybe junk is little harsh....how about crap? Nah, I just don;t like them...thats all. Also, ge is owned by nbc and that jagoff jeff zucker ...bad....bad man...O'reilly says to boycott ge products....boycott.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I always toss that kind of stuff in the dumpster but I'll keep an eye out for one.

Outdoor panel?

You can get one made at ALs near 43rd and Thomas. Bring the measurements and get blanks or breakers to fill the voids.



> Yeah, easy swap out. _And not to expensive either_.


Unless you want an inspection.

POCO here wants you to go to a new meter/main and get rid of the old meter can/socket.

City inspection, POCO inspection, upgraded grounding and bonding.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Maybe junk is little harsh....how about crap? Nah, I just don;t like them...thats all. Also, ge is owned by nbc and that jagoff jeff zucker ...bad....bad man...O'reilly says to boycott ge products....boycott.


Yes buy from a different corporate entity that is so much better... :whistling2:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Maybe junk is little harsh....how about crap? Nah, I just don;t like them...thats all. Also, ge is owned by nbc and that jagoff jeff zucker ...bad....bad man...O'reilly says to boycott ge products....boycott.


Do you always do what people on tv tell you to do, just because they say that you should do it?
:blink:


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes there are a couple non GE breakers that need to be changed. Yes we have a short circuit that I haven't had time to find yet. Yes I agree GE is junk, I hate them and have thrown away deadfronts just like the one I now need.

He is buying the house, it is a repo and we are overwhelmed right now with repairs and costs, and are on a budget. We are not ready to do a main panel change right now, I was hoping to get a deadfront. 

He still needs flooring, new HVAC and a roof.

Thanks


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Check supply houses that specialize in older and vintage type stuff. You might be able to get one for twenty bucks or something.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Find another foreclosed house in the same development, and steal their's!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Why don't you make a dead front. With 1/4" plexiglass it can be done real quick.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Do you always do what people on tv tell you to do, just because they say that you should do it?
> :blink:


Are you a ******? Or can't you sense sarcasm?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Subpanel?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Supply house or local metal shop.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, whats everybodies complaint with GE? New or old stuff? I like the newer panels with the copper bus for reasonable money.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Just change it! It is for family!!!!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Are you a ******? Or can't you sense sarcasm?


I didn't sense sarcasm in your post. No, I'm not a ******. Thanks.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Ok, whats everybodies complaint with GE? New or old stuff? I like the newer panels with the copper bus for reasonable money.


Breakers always feel loose, non-painted can is ugly, I don't like the ground and neutral bars on the outside, the knockouts just kind of fall out so you can't just punch out the half inch, I think GE's have that dumb little one on all the knockouts too. Also almost everyone I see has an MWBC on those skinny breakers with both hots on the same leg. I'm not sure I can blame GE for that though.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> . Also almost everyone I see has an MWBC on those skinny breakers with both hots on the same leg. I'm not sure I can blame GE for that though.


Yeah, that happens with twins all the time. I don't understand why people do that.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

"sorry about the fire," nobody said you needed an qualifed person to help.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Subpanel?


It's the main service. You can see the meter can on the right connected via rigid nipple and the branches going out thru a chase nipple.

I'm not a GE fan.


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

At least its not an FPE or a Zinnsco, then there would be hell to pay! GE's aren't the best but fine to limp along for a while...


----------

